# [DND NEXT] So are we allowed to do this play by post now?



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 14, 2012)

I wanna try out the new packet.   

If we can't do play by post we might can find some time for a Google+ Hangout

I'll DM if needed or someone else can.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 14, 2012)

Yes you can! 

http://www.enworld.org/forum/news/3...mes-here-enws-play-post-skype-g-hangouts.html

I tried to DM, but trying to learn the rules during the crunch of tax season was a mistake I think. I don't have time to DM currently, but would be interested in trying out the new packet.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 14, 2012)

Ok Cool, well then I'll run and we need a few more players.


----------



## Someone (Aug 16, 2012)

If you need players I'm interested. I'm going to be bluntly sincere, though - I don't have a very good opinion of the current rules iteration, but want to try them before making my mind. This means actually testing the rules, so I'm not interested on a long flavorful story with lots of backgrounds or, in other words, a treatise on how you can make your game good despite the rules.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 16, 2012)

Someone said:


> If you need players I'm interested. I'm going to be bluntly sincere, though - I don't have a very good opinion of the current rules iteration, but want to try them before making my mind. This means actually testing the rules, so I'm not interested on a long flavorful story with lots of backgrounds or, in other words, a treatise on how you can make your game good despite the rules.




Well, I actually have a Neutral opinion of the rules that shifts from negative to positive.

To find where I really stand I've gotta use the rules.   But to me that means in an actual game not just combat encounters, I consider the rp stuff as part of the game and must be experienced as well.    I'm weird.

That means I'll have some story.    Nothing really in depth,  and probably pretty cliche.  

If you are up for that.   Welcome aboard.     I'm actually surprise more people arn't wanting to play, I wonder if that's a bad sign for the system.


----------



## Someone (Aug 16, 2012)

DarwinofMind said:


> To find where I really stand I've gotta use the rules.   But to me that means in an actual game not just combat encounters, I consider the rp stuff as part of the game and must be experienced as well.    I'm weird.




That's probably close to what I meant - I want to know how it behaves in a standard game. Cliched is good. I'm not interested on the other hand, in an excercise of let's make this game good regardless of the rules; that would be pointless for a playtesting.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 16, 2012)

DarwinofMind said:


> I'm actually surprise more people arn't wanting to play, I wonder if that's a bad sign for the system.




I've noticed that the PbP boards in general have slowed down a lot, not sure if it's the summer vacations, or what. 

Personally, I am on the fence based on reading it. I like some things, but IMO, 4e is awesome at tactical combat (which I love). I hope the tactical modules are enjoyable. I'd love to see 4e, but with less/no immediate-type actions, and lower hp's in general, something to make combat far quicker and more deadly.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 16, 2012)

I might be interested. Though they have not given us the rules for true multi-classing yet, backgrounds and specialties certainly still allow you to mix up the flavour. Like a Fighter/Sage/Acolyte.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 16, 2012)

Ok so your playing a Fighter Sage Acolyte?


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 17, 2012)

Or maybe a Fighter/Priest/Magic-User. Or, wait for dice rolling... Edit: A... Rogue/Soldier/Acolyte?


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 17, 2012)

Rouge Soldier Acolyte would be very interesting.

But I'd say don't decide yet, we're getting two more casters on Saturday.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm interested in trying 5e, if you're still recruiting.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 17, 2012)

Yes, still recruiting.

You make 4... I'd like to get one more.   But we can make do with 4 if need be.

So, should we just run the adventure they sent out as a playtest, or I can finish writing the one I started when I realized the packet didn't have one.


----------



## Someone (Aug 17, 2012)

I've not read the adventure, so as far I'm concerned, do as you think it's better. Also, since we're playtesting and therefore we have the sacred duty of being as much of a munchkin as we can, I'll try to break the system with a human Soldier Magic-User Necromancer Sorcerer.

Do you want us to roll stats or use some sort of array?


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 17, 2012)

I think I'll run the adventure presented I like one of the NPCs... 

I know the default suggestion is roll stats but I think we can get a more even feel if we use an array.


----------



## Someone (Aug 17, 2012)

I'll assume it's the standard array. Here's the character, then:

Sergeant Ojor Otragal

Str 9 Dex 13 Con 15 Int 11 Wis 14 Cha 18

Race: Human

Class: Sorcerer, Red dragon draconic line

Background: Soldier

Specialty: Magic-User (Detect Magic and Light)

HP: 10

AC: 17

Initiative: +1

Attack modifiers: Melee: +2 Ranged +2 Magical +6

Cantrips: Ray of frost, Shocking grasp
1st level spells: Cause fear, Shield.

Equipment: Chainmail, Shield, dagger, adventurer's kit, healer's kit, Healing potion, 15 gp.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 17, 2012)

If you want a kitten, well kittens are frequently free.

If you something special, 5cp to 1gp, your going to have to let me know more detail.

BTW I feel dirty even researchign this for you.


----------



## Someone (Aug 17, 2012)

DarwinofMind said:


> If you want a kitten, well kittens are frequently free.
> 
> If you something special, 5cp to 1gp, your going to have to let me know more detail.
> 
> BTW I feel dirty even researchign this for you.




Nevermind, I changed my mind. I was looking for a reliable source to fuel Aura of Souls, but I think the familiar at level 3 holds more potential.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 17, 2012)

It's good to know the bag of rats is back...    I've already written my first house rule for non play test games.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 18, 2012)

DarwinofMind said:


> Yes, still recruiting.
> 
> You make 4... I'd like to get one more.   But we can make do with 4 if need be.
> 
> So, should we just run the adventure they sent out as a playtest, or I can finish writing the one I started when I realized the packet didn't have one.



Can I be the 5th player?

Trying most likely an old classic:

human, priest, cleric (sun), healer


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 18, 2012)

Sure, we need a straight up healer.

Cool that makes 5, 

I was trying to recruit a friend of mine, so I might still let him in as a 6th... if he's not interested then we'll get started before Monday.   EDIT: Er I mean we'll get started by Monday either way

He stated up a fighter and felt weak compared to the sorc above and we were resolving his feelings on that before he committed to the game.   I think I agree with him.


----------



## Someone (Aug 18, 2012)

DarwinofMind said:


> He stated up a fighter and felt weak compared to the sorc above and we were resolving his feelings on that before he committed to the game.   I think I agree with him.




That was actually kind of the point. At least for the first levels this kind of build gives as much damage as a sword and board fighter who's using his CS die for damage, and superior AC through Shield, which becomes spammable at later levels. Later though the fighter's CS dice makes him superior, damage wise, and much more accurate, but two wrongs don't become one good.

I'm ignoring several sorc features, but they're not very good anyway - like giving up an action and 1 will power for 2d6 extra damage on the next attack.

I'll be sure to point it in the next survey. Meanwhile if the sorc is a problem for the game, I'm open to suggestions. Would you prefer if I'm rolling something else?


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 18, 2012)

No No, I'm serious about playtesting.   I don't wanna houserule anything and I don't want to ask you to play something else.

If Sorc is really too powerful or fighter is too weak I wanna be able to say that in survey from my own experience.  

However my friend is not as committed to that, he has decided not to play.     So everyone get some characters together.


Here's and RG: http://www.enworld.org/forum/rogues...ext-reclaiming-blingdenstone.html#post5994315


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 18, 2012)

New roll for class... Edit: Uh-oh... Well, maybe since we already have a volunteer for cleric, I will roll again. I already play a couple healers in other games; I do not dislike the class or anything. Edit 2: Fighter/Soldier/Acolyte then, I guess. Perhaps as a lad he was training to become a priest when war broke out and he was conscripted. His teacher, however, beseeched the gods to give him strength, and thus he was blessed with holy powers; one being Death's Door, eminently appropriate for a battlefield.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 19, 2012)

I have one small thing... and please don't think I'm like pushing you to change your character...

I'd just love it if we didn't have 2 characters of the same background, so we could explore more stuff.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 19, 2012)

Character stats are posted in the RG. I got some things twice, may I replace them with something else (items are healer's kits and holy symbols). That or I have to buy all equipment from scratch.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 19, 2012)

Ok, after rereading that confusing line in the character creation doc and doing the math on all the packages, I realize, that it's 

Choose: 
150gp OR
Starting Equipment from your class *OR*
Starting Equipment from your background.

Sorry yeah I thought you got both too.    And it sucks cuz it means no one will ever take the background one as it doesn't have the needed weapons and armor, but it has all the flavorful stuff.    May have to run a game someday requiring players to start with just the equipment in the background.


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 19, 2012)

If we want to spread out the backgrounds and specialties, perhaps I will just go with my original suggestion, the Fighter/Sage/Acolyte then. Edit: Also, I am pretty sure you do get equipment from both. Just look at the equipment on the pre-gens.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 19, 2012)

Alright, still got 2 healer's kits, but I will manage


----------



## renau1g (Aug 19, 2012)

Has anyone decided on the Necromancer? I love them, even if they've always been weak. I'd like to try them out here. Note that i'm on vacation until Wednesday though with minimal/non-existant internet access


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 19, 2012)

Any reason for a cleric to keep one hand free (spellcasting?) if not, I consider getting a greatclub or scythe and using the mace as backup.


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 19, 2012)

Hragh. Okay, so...what's everyone doing again?

I need to look through this and decide what I want.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 20, 2012)

Walking Dad said:


> Any reason for a cleric to keep one hand free (spellcasting?) if not, I consider getting a greatclub or scythe and using the mace as backup.



I can find no requirement that you have a hand free


----------



## Someone (Aug 20, 2012)

It's in the Magic section, Casting a spell. "Unless a spell's description says otherwise, a spell requires you to chant mystic words and complete intrncate hand motions with at least one of your hands.[...] Thus if you are silenced or don't have a hand free, you cannot cast a spell"


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 20, 2012)

The shield proficiencies given by the war domain seem suddenly less important 

Edit: But you could briefly hold a two-handed weapon only with one hand during the casting action, right?
Should be the same as holding the crossbow/bow when drawing your next bolt/arrow.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you Someone.

Walking Dad: Yes you may hold a 2 handed weapon in one hand for any length of time desired but may not attack with it like that.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 21, 2012)

Shayuri said:


> Hragh. Okay, so...what's everyone doing again?
> 
> I need to look through this and decide what I want.



Come up with what you're playing yet?


----------



## Shayuri (Aug 21, 2012)

Hragh...

As much as I hate to say it, I think I'm at my limit after all. Possibly even a little over.

I'd love to play this, but in good conscience I think I'd better recant my participation and let you guys go on without me.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 21, 2012)

Sorry to see you go... Maybe I can get one of my friends in here to fill out the 5

Right now we have a Human Soldier Magic-User Sorcerer (Dragon), a Human Preist Healer Cleric (Sun), a Human Sage Acolyte Fighter (Slayer), and one who hasn't picked yet.

Kinda show's humans might be a bit overtuned...


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 21, 2012)

I chose human because the pre-gen and iconic 3rd edition cleric was a human sun cleric, as was my 1st Living ENWorld character.
I could change to a dwarf war cleric, if you would prefer more different races for this playtest, but this would be only my second choice.
My first 4e character I used was a fey warlock, so I could do something in this direction if someone else is only willing to play if he gets the cleric.
But I want this game to happen!


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 21, 2012)

I totally picked human because stats are king. Just sayin'.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 21, 2012)

No no, I was just making a comment.

Looks like i have a friend joining as a rogue and possibly another as a wizard so we'll get this going ASAP


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Aug 21, 2012)

I wouldnt mind being in...

[sblock=Agren] 

Str 10 Dex 16 Con 15 Int 16 Wis 11 Cha 14

Race: Human

Class: Rogue

Background: Thief, Spy

Specialty: Lurker

HP: 8

AC: 14

Initiative: +3

Attack modifiers: Melee: +5 Ranged +5 

Traits: Thief Signs, Contact

Skills: Find and Remove Traps, Open Locks, Bluff, Spot, Stealth

Feats: Ambusher

Class Features:  Thieves' Cant, Skill Mastery,Sneak Attack, Rogue Scheme (gains Thief Sneaking)

Equipment: Leather Armor, Shortbow, Katana, Daggers (6), Adventurer's Kit, Thieve's Tools, Small Steel Mirror, Belt Pouch (5), Caltrops (3), Arrows (80), Ball Bearings (200), 20gp [/sblock]


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 21, 2012)

[MENTION=1231]Kaodi[/MENTION]   Might want to check your hitpoints... I'm having trouble seeing where 1d10+2 adds to 24


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 22, 2012)

There is an entry under each class for starting hit points, and it does not say "hit die plus con modifier" . You are confusing it with hit points per level _gained_.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 22, 2012)

Sorry My mistake, fighter does say 10+ Con Modifier, not score though.    So you should be at 12


----------



## Kaodi (Aug 22, 2012)

...Gakk. Fixed it.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 23, 2012)

renau1g said:


> Has anyone decided on the Necromancer? I love them, even if they've always been weak. I'd like to try them out here. Note that i'm on vacation until Wednesday though with minimal/non-existant internet access



So you back yet [MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION]?


----------



## renau1g (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes I am. So, we're using the assigned scores righT?

Edit: I added to the RG, I hope I did it right, Schwarz gets 3 retainers  Sounds like fun


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 23, 2012)

Yes,  we are using the standard array.  

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## renau1g (Aug 23, 2012)

ok, all set I think


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Aug 23, 2012)

IC thread is up.

Lets get started   

http://www.enworld.org/forum/playing-game/328333-next-reclaiming-blingdenstone.html#post5998907


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Aug 23, 2012)

---


----------



## Someone (Aug 24, 2012)

We might as well use this thread about playtest impressions.

I liked how the initial choosing of background can help with roleplaying - I'm a soldier and my sheet says so, so it's reasonable to think I know about fortifications. However, the benefits are perhaps too well defined; I got three skills and can draw on military connections, so there's not any actual benefit for me if, say, I want to design a defensive position for the gnomes. I wish they kept the more open ended benefits and skill usage they hinted at first, instead of the more rigid and 3e-4e centric skills in the current playtest.


----------



## Walking Dad (Aug 24, 2012)

Is there a heal skill? I didn't got the option to take it as cleric/priest/healer.


----------



## renau1g (Aug 24, 2012)

Well, I found it a bit difficult to navigate the documents with my PC needing 5 documents open to make him I believe, the race, the class, the specialty, the backgrounds, the spells, and the character creation guidelines, oh, I guess that makes 6. That's more a presentation thing though of the documents. 

Seems like there's a lot of ways to customize and make the character fit what you want background wise and have some minor mechanical benefits. They may be a bit narrow, but I'm ok with that. The noble having 3 retainers is fun and as they are non-combatants, won't break the game. 

You can finally add a bit more necromantic flair to the cleric at an early level (which I always liked clerics of death, especially in FR with Kelemnvor where you could be a neutral alignment).

I think I'll still prefer the 4e tactical combat, vs the simpler Next one, but I'd love to see something combine the two, like having a low-tactical one for lesser combats (like say ambushing the night patrol of the bandit keep) and then a more tactical one for important, set-piece fights (like taking on the leader of said bandit keep). IMO, 4e's set-piece combats are the best of any edition, but getting there can be a bit of a slog.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 6, 2012)

Well we've hard our first combat, and it lasted half a round.

It took longer to roll init.     I don't like that but I don't know what the answer is.


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 6, 2012)

One thing that I need to ask: Where does it say Someone should be adding his ability modifier to damage? I think that ability modifier is just added to attack for spells (and for determining Save DCs). Without the four extra damage, might the one beetle still be alive?


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 6, 2012)

I'll have to look up the rules to answer our question when i get home tonight but to answer the question about the beetle, no

The beetles had 13 AC and 3 hit point.      It was difficult for you guys to miss, and any hit would kill.    

Not gonna house rule anything,  playtest results... totally pointless combat waste of time.


----------



## renau1g (Sep 7, 2012)

Yeah, I would hope that if we roll initiative, I'd get to do something  

Again, my apologies about the lateness, I appear to have missed posting my vacation time in this thread, I did in the L4W & LEB forums.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 7, 2012)

Yeah sorry from my part I waited to roll monster initiative till after you guys all rolled not sure why

And so what happen is they went last and died


----------



## Kaodi (Sep 7, 2012)

It is kind of odd that they would put two "minions" in as an encounter.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 7, 2012)

They aren't really minions, and it was a wandering encounter randomly rolled


----------



## stonegod (Sep 7, 2012)

Next combat is swingy in the sense that the unit of challenge is not a specific encounter but a collection of encounters. So, a few small quickies are to be expected, much like in 3.x moreso then 4 (one reason I had to change a lot of 3x encounters for PbP---too many small combats).


----------



## Someone (Sep 7, 2012)

Kaodi said:


> One thing that I need to ask: Where does it say Someone should be adding his ability modifier to damage? I think that ability modifier is just added to attack for spells (and for determining Save DCs). Without the four extra damage, might the one beetle still be alive?




I don't have the playtest documents at hand so I can't give you a quote, but it specifically says that attacks and magical attacks add the ability modifier to hit and damage. I assume that spells like burning hands that work on saves don't, since they're not labeled as magical attacks in the description. Shocking grasp and Ray of frost, however, are.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 7, 2012)

Going to have to disagree there, I can find no reference to adding ability mod to magical attacks.

I do finded that the Str and Dex sections specifically state they add to attack rolls and damage roles, while Int, WIS and CHA list only attack rolls.


----------



## Someone (Sep 7, 2012)

It's difficult to find, since the relevant info is spread and duplicated many times, but you can find it at page 12 of the "how to play" document:



> *Damage Rolls*
> 
> Each weapon and spell indicates the damage it
> deals, such as 1d8 or 2d8. Roll the dice, add any
> ...




For the sake of completeness:



> *Attack Spells*
> 
> Some spells let you make an attack roll. You
> resolve such an attack as normal, except that the
> ...


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 7, 2012)

The second part refers only to attack rolls not damage rolls...

The top part... Seems to conflict with the text of the ability scores.

I'll allow your indention but I do not agree that is the correct interpretation.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 17, 2012)

If the adventure text is unclear there, the Pech leader is waiting on you guys to decide if you will fight or talk before pushing further into the room.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Sep 24, 2012)

Thought I'd pop in to say that this is an interesting thing you're doing and I'm planning on peeping while you play.  Should make for a good distraction from studying.


----------



## Someone (Sep 28, 2012)

About the Ogremoch's bane fight, let's see if I'm getting this right. There's a barrier that the elementals can't get through, and if we get to them we'll be attacked by seemingly a lot of lesser elementals and OB itself. Not that doing that will do much good, since non-magical attacks won't to anything.

So, is there any incentive at all to do anything but stay where we are and plink away at OB's hit points with Radiant Lance and Ray of Frost? Other than the fighters' and rogues' yawning eventually becoming deafening, of course.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Sep 28, 2012)

Pretty much seems that way.  Non-magical stuff doesn't effect it, and I'm not about to leave the barrier and get smashed by a giant dust bunny.  Luckily our DM gave Agren something to stare at, which he is trying to figure out wtf it is.  

We may or may not of skipped something, since I wouldn't think they would just stick you in a bubble with the hope that there is a ranged caster in the party...


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Sep 28, 2012)

You did in fact skip something,  the adventure is most decidedly laid out old school it doesn't lead you by the nose it's very possible to miss important things and die because if it.

The barrier only holds back the elementals, it's entirely possible for you to swing a weapon through the barrier if you had happen to have found a magical weapon.  

It is also possible to walk through the barrier and take your chances at what happens outside....

The light of the radiant lance revealed the drow lady to everone not just agren, so everyone knows there is something more in the room but not where.

Above and beyond that, the adventure says that after a few rounds if your getting bored their is something i can give you to help... At a price.   You just got bored sooner than they expected.

Also creative thinking will be rewarded in this fight.


----------



## renau1g (Oct 1, 2012)

And rolling 1's on all my damage rolls doesn't help.


----------



## Walking Dad (Oct 1, 2012)

Hey, my las roll was a 2...


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 30, 2012)

What are we going to do with the new updates? They are fairly significant. I, for one, will need to make some major changes to skills and specialty if we adopt them (which we probably should). And I doubt I am the only one.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Oct 30, 2012)

I was just looking over things to see about that.

I think there is no sense playtesting an old version... but the changes are truely significant, a large amount of the party is relying on at-will spells granted from specialties for this fight and that seems to be gone.  

Additionally I'm not sure how to handle the Sorc

So, lets get everyone's input what do we think we should do?


----------



## Kaodi (Oct 30, 2012)

Maybe we can finish this fight with the rules we have been using and rebuild after that.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Oct 30, 2012)

How about we fast forward this fight we can already see how it's going

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Oct 30, 2012)

[MENTION=59043]Walking Dad[/MENTION], [MENTION=54781]OnlytheStrong[/MENTION], [MENTION=5656]Someone[/MENTION], [MENTION=54810]renau1g[/MENTION]

Thoughts here?


----------



## Someone (Oct 30, 2012)

Well, I've not downloaded the new playtest document yet and therefore I don't have any opinion. If the changes are big enough, however, it doesn't make much sense to continue playing an old document; said that, play by post is slow enough that this problem will appear too often. 

Said that I'm not particularly thrilled with 5e's general direction and I'm starting to feel that dropping out might be a good decision.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Oct 30, 2012)

Well I should probably let you all know that I'm completely disappointed with this current playtest, it's really turned me off of 5e.


----------



## OnlytheStrong (Oct 31, 2012)

Sorry, hadn't been checking the ooc thread.  My fault.  Here's the issue I'm having... 

1) non-magical fighters apparently are useless on non-"minions" lol
2) that drow is going to get our party wiped before we can kill her
3) penalties for missing things that... we thought were optional but apparently aren't.


All that said, if you want to skip you can.  You're running the game.  I have an opinion of the combat already, which I hope will change.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Oct 31, 2012)

That's all about the adventure....

But how do you feel about the new playtest packet?


----------



## Walking Dad (Nov 1, 2012)

Not as much impressed as I hoped... not the simple elegance of the old editions and not the depth of the later.


----------



## Someone (Nov 3, 2012)

It lacks appeal to me. Some of the ideas have merit - the maneuver system looks like an embryo of what a better 4e power system could be -  but it just generally feels old and tired; much like an extensive set of rules for old edition and not a different take on D&D.


----------



## Moon_Goddess (Nov 3, 2012)

So then do we continue this game?


----------

